# Poser Pro keeps crashing on me when I open it? (Vista)



## JustMcCollum1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, first I tried installing Poser Pro on my computer itself. It runs fast, but is using up a lot of space and using up a lot of memory, and occasionally it would crash on me or exit on me.

I installed Poser Pro on

*Windows Vista 32bit
2GB of Ram
Total capacity of space on hard drive: 137gb.
Total capacity free of space: 90/137gb.*

So what I did was; I uninstalled poser and all of its contents off of the hard drive, and installed it on my External hard drive instead.
*
External Hard drive space capacity: 500gb.
*
Yes, it installed successfully and quickly on my external hard drive. I created a Program Files folder for Smith Micro's Poser Pro.

With 500gb of space, it should definitely have more room to install content and it should have enough space to operate correctly.

Now, it crashes every time I open it. I would be able to use it for a few minutes and it would close. And if it didn't close, it would run slower than on the hard drive itself.

*When it first opens,*

* The default Simon figure turns white with no textures.
* Then the workspace turns white,
* The window with Simon in it goes black,

* Then the error below pops up...


*"Poser Pro Executable File has Stopped working.

A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."*

I have not received any notifications or solution from Windows at all.

I can't use Poser on my hard drive because if it gets to 70/137gb, that's when I really have problems, not only with Poser but with other applications, such as Photoshop. Photoshop is an essential because I use it to edit texture maps for models in Poser. Poser uses up a lot of memory.

Now that it keeps crashing, what can I do to try to fix it? Is there even a .dll or an .ini file that I could edit and fix? Any updates? What can I do?

Thank you!


----------

